
USC Suspended a Prof. For Saying a Chinese Word That Sounds Like a Racial Slur - dlgeek
https://reason.com/2020/09/03/usc-greg-patton-chinese-word-offended-students/
======
thdc
Extreme overreaction in my opinion, although "nega" is kind of a
mispronunciation as I assume he meant 那个 (na ge).

A little related, but 不是 (bu shi) sounds like bullshit with the right
pronunciation, and both phrases/words can be used in similar situations.

~~~
srtjstjsj
It's not a mispronunciation; it's a regional variation.

------
lambdatronics
Well, now I know what that word I kept hearing in China was...

